# used 327



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

Was at a gunshop that I hit when I'm in town, couple times a month. He was in a trading mood, I've had a NIB Interarms Mark X action that he has tried to trade me out of for some time. I've had it since 1988 or 89, just never got around to building a rifle. He had a Colt PPS in 38, I like Colts. He had a new/used Taurus 327, blue, 2", they have been discontinued but I'm set up to cast, load and shoot 327 Federal Magnum so I had him throw it in the mix. Think I'm going to like the Taurus, I already have a 327 CA Target Patriot and like the 327 round a lot, besides the Taurus can shoot 32 S&W and Long as well as the 32 H&R magnum with the 327. I'm happy, I like trading guns!!!


----------



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

Had the 327 out again this morning, a box of 327 and a box of 32 mag. I think this is going to be an easy gun to like.


----------

